# B-12 Chemtool versus SeaFoam



## 95025

I think I've got some bad gas in my old Jeep (running like crap & smells like varnish). My approach has always been that, unless there's something obvious that needs to be replaced, I do what's easiest and cheapest_ first_ - then move on from there, if the problem isn't solved.

I decided to throw a can of SeaFoam in my gas tank & see if it helps. 

When I got to O'Reilly's this B-12 Chemtool Cleaner was on sale for $2.99 per can - as opposed to $10.99 per can for the SeaFoam.

The parts people there say it's the same stuff as SeaFoam, but you're not paying for the name. It looks to me like the ingredients (those they warn you about) are the same.


I'm not looking for a debate about whether or not you should use SeaFoam, but am wondering if any of you have any experience with this Chemtool stuff. 


Your thoughts?


----------



## polarzak

I have never used the B-12 stuff, but have used other brands, and in the $2 to $5 range.. Frankly I think they are all mostly the same formula, mainly consisting of Kerosene. $2.99 looks more enticing than $10.99, to do the same thing. (IMHO)


----------



## piste

Both are good. Chemtool solved a very pesky carb problem I had with my lawn mower once. Seafoam is my standby for periodic gas tank cleaning.


----------



## ukrkoz

you always get what you paid for. I vouch for Seafoam. Ten years of continuous use behind the belt.


----------



## ratherbefishing

Berryman makes good stuff. But how much bad gas is in there? the best thing to do is get as much out as possible, then dilute old gas with new gas. IOW, drain old, fill up with new (and additive).

I haven't had much luck using additive to make bad gas good.


----------



## noquacks

polarzak said:


> I have never used the B-12 stuff, but have used other brands, and in the $2 to $5 range.. Frankly I think they are all mostly the same formula, mainly consisting of Kerosene. $2.99 looks more enticing than $10.99, to do the same thing. (IMHO)


Seafoam does nor mainly consist of kerosene. I doubt kerosene is even in it at a small concentration at all. 

Seafoam is mineral oil and naphtha, with about 10% isopropyl Alcohol. No kerosene. 

It is overpriced elixir. Sorry to break the news, guys.

If you suspect water in gas, use dry gas (alcohol)


----------



## noquacks

B 12 is 90% naphtha. And about 5-10% secret compound/deisel fuel additive, but I suspect (I suspect much regarding additives) its not any thing unusual. Could be some solvent of type. No alcohol. Not sure how knowing whats in it helps, though, Dr.


----------



## ukrkoz

_Just for general clarification. 


Sea Foam Motor Treatment used in Crankcase Oil_ _
All Gasoline and Diesel, Rotary style engines 

Sea Foam Motor Treatment is a Blended Petroleum Product, NOT A CHEMICAL and is widely used as an old oil residue reducer and moisture drier in any oil crankcase. _ _

Sea Foam Motor Treatment is most commonly used as a pre service, old oil residue re-liquefier / cleaner / diagnostic tool, and moisture drier, and is also used as an after service additive. Sea Foam Motor Treatment does NOT add significantly to oil volume, so removing oil is NOT required for use, when used according to printed directions on the product container. _ _

1. As a PRE SERVICE CLEANER for old oil residue, (sticky rings or valve train noise, diagnostics), pour 1 ½ ounces of Sea Foam Motor Treatment into the _ _[COLOR=blue !important]engine oil[/COLOR] crankcase for EACH quart of crankcase oil capacity including filter. (Diesels use 1 pint Sea Foam to 4 gallons of oil, please.) Drive a MINIMUM of 30 minutes/miles, MAXIMUM 200 miles, (Diesels 1 hour drive/run time MINIMUM) and then do your oil change service (LOF). This is the process of safely/slowly re liquefying the old oil residue so contaminants may flow and be filtered. This also makes your old oil dirtier, quickly, so a LOF service is necessary when the oil gets dirty. Great for Turbo & Supercharged applications where hot oils deteriorate so quickly due to heat, those residues NEED [COLOR=blue !important]CLEANING[/COLOR]. (LOF = Lube oil & Filter service = OIL CHANGE). 

2. As an AFTER SERVICE ADDITIVE into fresh oil, nearly fresh oil, or oil (used condition) that is NOT ready to be changed (by mileage), put 1 ½ ounces Sea Foam Motor Treatment into the crankcase per quart of capacity as described above, then SELF SET a program to MONITOR your oil for proper level, color and clarity on a mileage, timed, or event basis (like every time you add fuel, etc.) to determine when an oil service is necessary. (LOF) When the oil gets dirty, CHANGE IT! _ _

Sea Foam Motor Treatment will safely and slowly re liquefy old oil residue, This will usually make your oil need changing BEFORE your normal scheduled LOF service. Only your monitoring of the oil for color and clarity can tell when it is time to do LOF (oil change service), or 3,000 miles, whichever comes first. _ _

Synthetic oils, both blends and 100%, were engineered and are manufactured to be 100% compatible with petroleum based oils, all brands, and vice/versa. Without compatibility, oil manufacturers and engineers would be liable for the results of mixing non-compatible lubricants. _ _

Check your oil; monitor its level, color & clarity to determine the need for an LOF service! Change your oil when it gets dirty! _ _

Technical Services Department July 2008 DD_ _

Sea Foam Uses in Fuels _ _

Sea Foam Motor Treatment #’s SF-16 (16 ounce), SF-128 (gallon container) and _ _
SF-55 (a 55 gallon drum) is registered with the EPA as a fuel additive for use in all Gasoline, all Ethanol [COLOR=blue !important]fuels[/COLOR], Gas/oil mixes & ALL Diesel fuels. Including all brands and qualities of available fuels. 

When added to these fuels, Sea Foam Motor Treatment was specifically designed to Safely do five (5) simple, yet important, tasks for you, SIMPLY. They are:_ _
1. Sea Foam Motor Treatment is a 100% blended petroleum product. That means Sea Foam is OIL, so adding Sea Foam to ANY fuel, adds lubricity for Fuel systems, Induction systems (Including Drawn through Supercharged applications), upper cylinders, fuel pumps, and related fuel system & exhaust (Turbocharged) components. [COLOR=blue !important]Ethanol fuels[/COLOR] need LUBRICITY, Sea Foam supplies that Lubricity! All common available fuels lack “Protecting” lubrication. 

Advantage: “Sea Foam”. _ _

2. Sea Foam Motor Treatment contains an engineered oil that dries fuel moisture. Moisture breaks down into its basic components of hydrogen and oxygen when Sea Foam Motor Treatment is added to any of the above listed fuels. This allows Sea Foam Motor Treatment to help eliminate problems caused by moisture, like _ _[COLOR=blue !important]diesel fuel[/COLOR] gelling and Ethanol “Phase Separation”. Ethanol absorbs moisture, Sea Foam dries it! Advantage: “Sea Foam”. 


Sea Foam Motor Treatment contains an oil based high detergent fuel residue cleaner. Using Sea Foam Motor Treatment in your fuel system makes that old fuel residue safely back into liquid. Old fuel residues become a “non issue”, allowing contaminants to be filtered, as engineered by the system manufacturer. _ _
Advantage: “Sea Foam”. 


Sea Foam Motor Treatments exclusive formula is blended specifically to clean carbon out of the engine as the engine is run. This is accomplished by our cleaning oil formula eliminating old sticky oil residue that holds carbon and allows that carbon dust to flow out of the engine dust particle by dust particle. Advantage: “Sea Foam”. _ _
5. Sea Foam Motor Treatment adds volatility to fuel and slows down the rate at which that fuel looses its ability to properly burn. When added to fuel and the fuel is in properly sealed containers or fuel systems, per printed container instructions, Sea Foam Motor Treatment is a fuel stabilizer for up to 2 years. Always run the engine for a long enough period of time to assure the entire system is protected. Advantage: “Sea Foam”. 

Technical Services Department_ _
Sea Foam Sales Company
Updated July, 2008 DD_


----------



## polarzak

noquacks said:


> Seafoam does nor (not?)mainly consist of kerosene. I doubt kerosene is even in it at a small concentration at all.
> 
> Seafoam is mineral oil and naphtha, with about 10% isopropyl Alcohol. No kerosene.
> 
> It is overpriced elixir. Sorry to break the news, guys.
> 
> I


Well, it is "possible" you might be correct, however the Seafoam company, will only confirm it contains petroleum distillates. To do the job Seafoam says it does, the particular petroleum distillate being referred to has to be a hydrocarbon solvent. Naphta is a hydrocarbon solvent, however so is kerosene, benzine, hexane, toluene, xylene, to name just a few. Hell, diesel fuel and turpentine could do the job, both are hc solvents. All that said, my bet is still that kerosene is the main ingredient as it is one of the cheaper hydrocarbons to produce, (corporations love to go cheap, sell high) and it has a lower NFPA (hazardous) rating. Competitors are not afraid to list their main ingredient as kerosene right on the bottle.

Whether it contains kerosene, naphta (lighter fluid), or pentamethylbenzene, no one but Seafome knows. I will, however, absolutely agree with you when you say "It is overpriced"


----------



## noquacks

UK, Ol bud, not sure what the very long treatise on Seafoam Elixir (apparently from Seafoam Company ) serves here. yes, I believe what you wrote (pasted?) is from the Comp[any, but coompany propaganda does not impress some people. I skimmed it and see no hard evidence from an unbiased source as to its effectiveness.


----------



## noquacks

polarzak said:


> Well, it is "possible" you might be correct, however the Seafoam company, will only confirm it contains petroleum distillates. To do the job Seafoam says it does, the particular petroleum distillate being referred to has to be a hydrocarbon solvent. Naphta is a hydrocarbon solvent, however so is kerosene, benzine, hexane, toluene, xylene, to name just a few. Hell, diesel fuel and turpentine could do the job, both are hc solvents. All that said, my bet is still that kerosene is the main ingredient as it is one of the cheaper hydrocarbons to produce, (corporations love to go cheap, sell high) and it has a lower NFPA (hazardous) rating. Competitors are not afraid to list their main ingredient as kerosene right on the bottle.
> 
> Whether it contains kerosene, naphta (lighter fluid), or pentamethylbenzene, no one but Seafome knows. I will, however, absolutely agree with you when you say "It is overpriced"


Polar, fellow member,
If Seafoam themselves can only confirm it contains pet distillates, why did you say then it contains kerosene? One cant assume such.

And on "its possible Im correct", thanks for the confidence, polar. I can tell you and UK (no one else cares so far about this thread....LOL) I am correct, because of my source in researching the ingredients. 

It is a myth that companies do not have to divulge ingredients in their products. Would one think I simply made up these chemical compound? And on top of that, I even divulged the ingredients of B12 elixir, Including as well the approximate percentages of each ???!


----------



## rusty baker

They are all "snake oil".


----------



## polarzak

noquacks said:


> Polar, fellow member,
> If Seafoam themselves can only confirm it contains pet distillates, why did you say then it contains kerosene? One cant assume such.
> 
> And on "its possible Im correct", thanks for the confidence, polar. I can tell you and UK (no one else cares so far about this thread....LOL) I am correct, because of my source in researching the ingredients.
> 
> It is a myth that companies do not have to divulge ingredients in their products. Would one think I simply made up these chemical compound? And on top of that, I even divulged the ingredients of B12 elixir, Including as well the approximate percentages of each ???!


Never did I suggest companies do not have to disclose ingredients, and Seafoam does....petroleum distillates....which comprises of a large group of separate chemical compounds.

I agree I made an assumption, however gave the basis of my belief. How about pointing me to your source, so I can be truly be enlightened, and never spout such falsities on the "intertube" again.

In the meantime, you are probably correct, no one is interested in this thread so I will not further add to it unless you are so kind as to provide me with your source, and then my only reply with be to humbly thank you. 

Knowledge, presented as facts, but without a source, is the bane of the internet.

Yes Rusty....all snake oil.


----------



## noquacks

polarzak said:


> Never did I suggest companies do not have to disclose ingredients, and Seafoam does....petroleum distillates....which comprises of a large group of separate chemical compounds.
> 
> I agree I made an assumption, however gave the basis of my belief. How about pointing me to your source, so I can be truly be enlightened, and never spout such falsities on the "intertube" again.
> 
> In the meantime, you are probably correct, no one is interested in this thread so I will not further add to it unless you are so kind as to provide me with your source, and then my only reply with be to humbly thank you.
> 
> Knowledge, presented as facts, but without a source, is the bane of the internet.
> 
> Yes Rusty....all snake oil.


Sorry for late reply, polar- been out of town...(Im guessing some members here probably figured noquacks is making up such info, since he didnt post where he got his info/data/ingredients...)

To your first sentance above "never did I......ingredients", It sounded like to me when, in your post #9 above you stated " the Seafoam company, will only confirm it contains petroleum distillates". That suggests that Seafoam does not have to disclose ingredients, right? That all they do disclose IS pet distillates.

Well, they do disclose ingredients. And, like I said, if one knows where to find that, one will learn of it- its not that hard- just look here:

http://www.mta.ca/administration/facilities/safety/msds/Grounds/Seafoam%20Auto%20Marine%20Engine%20treatment%20-%20SeaFoam%20Sales%20Co.%202010.pdf

This concurs with info I posted in my post #6. I didnt make it up/guessed. Noquacks knows better. 

Still, I hope this clears up the fuss about seafoam elixir. Nothing magic about it.


----------



## polarzak

I stand corrected....it IS Naphtha. (a few molecules away from being called kerosene) Nevertheless, you have provided your source, and my humble apologies and thanks to you.


----------



## noquacks

polarzak said:


> I stand corrected....it IS Naphtha. (a few molecules away from being called kerosene) Nevertheless, you have provided your source, and my humble apologies and thanks to you.


Fair enough, Pol. But, I didnt expect/implore for a fellow member to apologize, you know. Honest misunderstanding is not a big deal. And in future, when I goof, please advise me , if appropriate. 

have a good Thursday night........and see you again on the Forum!!!


----------



## timmay5309

I am curious if the B-12 can be used to SeaFoam a vehicle. What I am referring to is the vacuumn line trick where you pour half the can into the brake booster line to clean the intake out... SeaFoam has brought carbs on small engines back from the dead for me. I was given a riding mower that was neglected. The oil had not been changed in along time, and adding SeaFoam to the crankcase drained the oil looking like tar, but the motor has been running strong now for the last several years. You can catch it onsale for $7 a can, then I will usually pick up 3 or 4 then.


----------

